# Bowl Turning



## woodman77 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm new here and may have posted this question already...? I'ld like to get into bowl turning but I have very limited space. Could I use a head-stock alone for this? Any other suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

HI Woodman77:
I hear what your saying but but itlooks like what you are looking for is expensive.

There are 2 machines off the top of my head #1-OneWay 2416 24"swing * 16' centers - $4,875.00

The other is the VB36 087-0020 26"swing*24 16"centers. The basic machine is $1,550.00.

Oh Vicmark has a 24"*21" (basic lathe) for $1,925.00

There are others


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Woodman77

The only one I know that would fit your situation would be a Vega Bowl lathe. If you are limited on space every other lathe inlcuding Oneway, VB36, etc. would take up a lot of room space wise. Check out PackardWoodWorks.com and look for the Vega 2600. Here are the spec's for the Vega 2600:

Swing: 24” diameter over bed 
Distance between centers: 17” max. 6”min.
Spindle Thread: 1-1/4”x8TPI 
Taper: #2MT in Headstock and Tailstock 
Spindle Height: Adjustable from 37”-45” 
Motor: 1-1/2HP AC 220V or 115V
2HP AC Variable Speed 220V 
Reversing switch standard on both models 
Speed Range: 
AC Motor: 160-425rpm / 800-2200rpm 
AC Var-Speed Motor: 0-425 / 0-2520 rpm 
Guard: Steel Wire Mesh - easily removed 
Weight: 500 pounds 

Here is a picture of it. I think if space in your shop is a problem this is about the smallest bowl lathe you can get unless you go with a bench top. Hope this helps.


----------

